# Display numerico gigante



## Fogonazo

¿ Cuanto es gigante ? 

En este caso 28 Cm de alto y 14 de ancho para cada numero, eso me parece que es bastante gigante.

Cada numero ocupa 238 led´s. Aconsejo que saquen cuentas de gastos antes de intentar armar algo.
El engendro se basa en "Amplificar" en capacidad de corriente un controlador de display TTL como el 74LS247, este genera los datos y unos transistores hacen el trabajo sucio.


----------



## anthony123

Excelente y costoso aporte, como todos los demas fogonazo! Nunk pares de publicarlos!

PD: Seria bueno para zogouki!


----------



## Fogonazo

Justamente estaba pensando en ese "Profugo"


----------



## anthony123

Se conecto hoy en el msn y le fui a escribir y puffff se fue! La verdad que se agrega a otro a la lista de los desaparecidos:

MaMu
VichoT
Zogouki
.........................


----------



## zgouki

*NO soy Zogouki, soy zgouki!!!*(cual es la diferencia?...me pasa por usar un nick raro...  )

Y la idea esta muy buena, lastima el consumo de dichos displays (es algo que ya me tiene bastante irritado....no podrian todos los circuitos del mundo funcionar con 500mA como maximo?!?!)  
Saludos


----------



## anthony123

No era en animo de ofensa compañero! Pra la proxima te llamo "el del reloj" xq tu nick es complicadillo de recordar como se escribe!  
PD: ¿Porque no compras un nuevo transformador?


----------



## maurukaze

una preguntita...
cuanto consume este bicho? y como le podría armar la fuente de 24V como para alimentarlo?
el tema mas que nada es que yo ando necesitando.... unos.... 8 de esos, por eso andaba preguntando el consumo mas que nada, a ver si alguien me da una mano porque le tengo miedo a la fuente de 24V para los 8
Muchas gracias.

PD: después les paso el proyecto terminado cuando lo tenga asi aporto algo


----------



## anthony123

Pss me imagino que mejor que sobre a que falte! De cuantos A es tu fuente?


----------



## Guest

, me partido con la descripcion del circuito, la verdad es que es una de esas cosas que no vienen mal hacer algun dia, gracias.


----------



## maurukaze

que justamente esto yo lo quiero poner con una fuente aparte, no tengo ninguna fuente hecha digamos...
igual estoy viendo que son demasiados leds jajajaj, estuve pensando en hacerlo un poco mas chico o quiza con leds mas grandes tambien.


----------



## anthony123

Todo eso lo puedes hacer pero basandote en el maximo de corriente que puede soportar los transistores en saturación!


----------



## manutek

gracias fogo sos un capo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## shadow_x

hola estoy tratando de armarlo en simulador pero usando el 7447 y simpelente no sirve :S alguna idea? talves con otro arreglo de transistores


----------



## se.mancilla

hola saludos a todos soy nuevo en esto y tengo que hacer el diseño de un letrero de leds me podrian enviar mas información se agradeceeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## se.mancilla

a y otra cosa como se programaaaaa?¡?¡?¡?
 se hace por assembler o por programacion en C


----------



## tore

gracias fogonaza muy interesante realice algo similar pero use el mc14511bcd y no me saturaba bien los transistores voy a probar con tu circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo

tore dijo:
			
		

> gracias *fogonaza* muy interesante realice algo similar pero u......



¿¿  ?

No me había enterado que me habían cambiado el sexo. Estaba feliz con el anterior.


----------



## lawebdejorge

amigo Fogonazo yo estoy tratando de hacer algo similar pero no tan complejo simpe, 2 palabras de 100 leds cada uno una que encienda mientras la otra se apaga y asi ducesivcamente, pensaba hacerlo con el simple circuito de luces variables con un 555 y mi pregunta es que transistores debo poner para poder alimentar aproximadamente 100 leds por canal y como seria la conexion, en serie o paralelo de los leds? dispongo de una fuente de poder de 12V 12A de pc para alimentaro, por favor si me pudieses orientar mas, en todo caso aca te dejo el link del tema crado para preguntar esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/necesito-hacer-letrero-led-2-palabras-555-a-25438/#post207693

de ante mano muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## BabyLola

quien es FOGONAZOO ??? aaaaaaaa
me asuste con la moskita esaaaaaaaaaa
no hallaba como sacarsela  ami laptop 
jajajajaja


----------



## Julian1942

les hago una pregunta a ustedes que saben....
se puede mandar a hacer un circuito como el de la primera imagen ? cosa que yo meta los led y listo ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Julian1942 dijo:


> les hago una pregunta a ustedes que saben....
> se puede mandar a hacer un circuito como el de la primera imagen ? cosa que yo meta los led y listo ?



Sip.
Le llevas el diseño a alguno de los fabricantes de impresos que figuran aquí: 

tabla_proveedores [Witronica]

Y ellos te harán gustosos el impreso por unos simples billetes.


----------



## Julian1942

buenisimo, gracias Fogonazo. Alguno que recomiendes / sea barato / sea de confianza ? (es mucho pedir no ? jajaj)


----------



## Alfredo63

Hola amigos
Quisiera saber si podria emplear el circuito propuesto por fogonazo, concretamente la parte que va desde la salida del decodificador para mi proyecto, el cual es un display practicamente identico al suyo, con la escepcion de que el mio tiene todos los led en serie pero utilizando cada uno su propia resistencia limitadora y con una alimentacion de 12v (una fuente de PC de 450w).
Por lo que he podido investigar en las hojas de datos del bc517 la corriente admisible es de 0.5A y como cada una de las tiras de leds que yo uso son de 34 en total y una intensidad de 20 mA resulta un total de 0.68A. ¿creeis que podria ser viable o debo modificar el circuito para adaptarlo al mio?. Agradecere cualquier ayuda ya que en esto de los transistores estoy un poco pez
Gracias amigos


----------



## juanchi23

hola amigos del foro.. me pueden explicar porque en la figura2 aparecen tres pates?? 85413 1.a, 1.b y 1.c entiendo que la parte 1.a es lo relacionado al display y al decoder...
otra cosa estoy pensando hacer un reloj digital con un panel de display usando el esquema que aqui se ha publicado y para el tema de la multiplexacion que configuracion del display seria la mas recomendable anodo o catodo comun y que tansistorres podria utilizar para activar cada display??
gracias por el aporte... en realidad esta muy bueno...


----------



## moverar

Buenas Sr. Fogonazo. Le comento que en la escuela Técnica donde tengo la responsabilidad de formar técnicos en la especialidad de Electrónica desde 3° al 6° año secundario, a los de 3° se les ocurrió hacer un cartel electrónico para identificar a la escuela en los intercolegiales deportivos y... ¡¡Lo estamos haciendo!!

La propuesta era de ellos, (25 valientes y 3 valientAs), así que les propuse que ellos hicieran el diseño básico y luego veríamos como controlar los efectos...

surgieron varias ideas, pero fue aceptada y realizada una muy interesante... 

Hicieron tres marcos de 1 x 0,50 metros con maderas de 30mm (bien prolijos y cepillados) los unieron con bisagras, de modo que se pliega en forma de Z para ser transportado. 

En uno de los lados se fijo una malla metálica liviana con cuadritos de 1x1 cm.

El cátodo de cada led de 5 mm va soldado a la malla y el ánodo queda hacia atrás. Cada led ocupa el centro de un cuadrito.

Así formaron las letras E.P.E.T. N° --  con una altura y ancho de 16 cm. cada una, en verde.
Más abajo, con una altura de 9x6 cm. va la palabra INDUSTRIAL en rojo, y sombreado amarillo.

Más abajo aún, agregaron el nombre de la ciudad, un guión y el nombre de la provincia en amarillo.

A un costado, el logo de la escuela.

Cada led se alimenta a través de la malla y el efecto se controla por medio del terminal restante. 

Cada led lleva una resistencia de 470Ω para que soporten los 12 V sin... 

El sistema de control, es totalmente analógico... digo muchos temporizadores con 555, secuenciadores con 4017, relay's, transistores... etc.

Un trabajo arduo... pero muy significativo y provechoso para ellos. 

Si no aprendieron algunas cuestiones elementales de electrónica, al menos van a sabe soldar bien después de esta experiencia... 1670 leds en un cartel de 1,5 x 1 metro.

Y ya están pensando en el reloj-termómetro... 

Un abrazo.


----------



## mauricio ospina

que paso con lo del display numerico
?


----------



## Fogonazo

Julian1942 dijo:


> les hago una pregunta a ustedes que saben....
> se puede mandar a hacer un circuito como el de la primera imagen ? cosa que yo meta los led y listo ?



*Sip* pero te costará muchos U$.

Como idea alternativa, podrías mandar a fabricar *solo los segmentos* que luego aplicas sobre alguna superficie y conectas a una placa controladora de dígito. Puedes hacer número más grandes, incluso display´s alfanuméricos.


----------



## anthony123

Fogonazo y que piensas de la "idea" de colocar los displays gigantes en paralelo en caso de querer multiplexar?

Otra idea loca:

MOSFET canal N para manejo de los segmentos y MOSFET canal P para manejo de los digitos completos?

Saludos!


----------



## pavoc

Hola a tod@s:
 Rebuscando por aqui  he dado con este post, y con vuestro permiso quisiera hacer una consulta ya que me viene genial.
Partiendo de las salidas del 4026, a,b c d ..... se puede sustituir el display por leds, es decir cada segmento por 4 o 5 leds.
Me supongo que en principio no, ya que el 4026 no me va a dar la suficiente corriente para encender esos 4 o 5 leds. 
pero como se ha comentado con transistores? en tal caso cual seria el mas adecuado?
Alguna otra posibilidad?
Espero haberme explicado.
gracias por vuestra ayuda y tiempo.


----------



## anthony123

Con un simple 2N3904 y dos resistencias (una para limitar la corriente de base a 1mA y otra para limitar la corriente de los 5 leds).

Saludos!


----------



## pavoc

Gracias por responder anthony, lo probare aver si lo logro.


----------



## cafuchin

hace poco tuvimos la experiencia de hacer un reloj digital con logica ttl la parte de los ttl fue muy bonita y mas simpatico fue hacer los displays de 50 cm por segmento con 45 leds con una resistencia en serie  y un 2n3506 en la salida del 74ls47 por cada una de los segmentos total el  reloj quedo con las siguientes medidas 3.20mts X1.80mts los segundos los minutos y las horas el cuento es para hacer este tipo de montajes demanda tiempo y dinero ps de las extenciones navideñas de led color azul(que de por cierto se uilizaron 15 y cada una de 100 leds) redujeron los costos en vez de comprar por unidades al por mayor  solo los hicimos con palitos de balso cortados cada 50 cm y soldados en serie los anodos y los catodos puesto que las salidas de 47 son catodos los displays pasaron a ser anodo comun  y lo bonito fue ver el montaje final funcionando este reloj con semejante tamaño y todo funcionando a 5v con un amperaje de 15a pero se ve casi desde 500 mts hacia el frente


----------

